# 12-16 and16+



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

in the areas I plow in vermont ... (forcasted) yay.. gonna make some $$$$$$$$$


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

Don't bet on it We have 4" and it looks as though we won't get too much more. What a shame. Supposed to get 18+. Storms breaking up as of 10 pm tues night. We'll see hope I'm wrong..



Dick


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

Yup Maybe I'm in the wrong job we got 5.5 inches and no more. The weather folks were apologizing.


----------

